# Solved: Changing default favorites folder location



## treehstn (May 8, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I'm sure that there is probably a way to change the default location of the Internet Explorer favorites folder but I sure can't seem to figure it out or find the info on the web!! Any ideas?

Thanks tons!

cheryl


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *treehstn*

Using My Computer or Windows Explorer, navigate to the directory containing the Favorites folder and drag the folder into the directory location you want.
Check this directory for the current location of the Favorites folder:
*C:\Documents and Settings\your User Account\Favorites*

Just curious, any specific reason to move the Favorites folder?

Have you made a backup of your Favorites?
In Internet Explorer:
File > Import and Export > Next > Export Favorites > Next > Next
Browse to the location you want to save the *bookmark.htm* file.
Save > Next > Finish

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

You can do this in your Registry:

HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders


----------

